# 5-star rating ... But Uber says I still need to improve



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

94 five-star ratings out of 97 rated rides in the past 2 weeks (59 out of 59 the past week) yet I get this little tip in my weekly summary, saying MY RIDERS feel like I need to confirm their names. Bullshit!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Guess they round up,3 people didn't give you 5 stars, math says that can be 5.0

So how much free stuff you offer in your car besides the water?you buy a fridge to keep it cold?

I get a 4 because I give them cold AC instead of water


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

The 3 people that didn't give me five stars were from the week before, they didn't count in last weeks rating. 100% of riders last week gave me five stars, so 5.0 for the week, no rounding. Overall my rating is 4.91.

I just have the usual: water, candy, charger, aux cord but I also have a few umbrellas I bought at the Goodwill store (it's been raining a lot in Tampa!) in case anyone needs it (no one has, but they do appreciate it).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

How do you keep the water cold


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Do you regularly carry all of those items in the car more specifically the candy & water? Because If I get into your vehicle and I don't get any, I will be #UberPissed. Great job on the ratings though, do the passengers tip you for the amenities?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a small soft-sided cooler. I keep the water (small bottles) in the fridge and put them in the cooler with 2 ice packs that I re-freeze when I'm not driving. I pack it up when I leave and it's in the car when I need it. The candy I keep in a mug in one of the cup holders in the back seat. The umbrella and the charger and aux cable are in the seat-back pocket in front of the passengers. It's really not a lot of trouble and it does help with five-stars and tips (not many, but some).


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

If it helped with your 5 stars, you wouldn't be griping here. Get a grip. Your attitude is worse than cold water.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

_My_ attitude? Lol. I guess you didn't read the post at all. You can't get better than 5-star. My gripe is Uber expects me to _improve_. Dummass. You are now being ignored.


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

You don't have 5* or else your previous posts are invalid.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

I guess I could post my first week rating as well. You aren't kidding anyone.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> _My_ attitude? Lol. I guess you didn't read the post at all. You can't get better than 5-star. My gripe is Uber expects me to _improve_. Dummass. You are now being ignored.


The rating system and everything associated with it is largely bullshit. It means little. You have a five star rating, that is great, feather in the old chapeau. Why get your nose bent out of shape over them offering what is going to be one of the few bits of actual helpful advice you ever get from Uber? Ask the pax their name before allowing them in your car. That is good, common sense.

As for the rating system, give it time to really piss you off, just be patient.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

my uber partner in DC doesn't give me "what riders say about you" anymore. i think they're getting lazy.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

My guess is that it's a generic form email.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> The 3 people that didn't give me five stars were from the week before, they didn't count in last weeks rating. 100% of riders last week gave me five stars, so 5.0 for the week, no rounding. Overall my rating is 4.91.
> 
> I just have the usual: water, candy, charger, aux cord but I also have a few umbrellas I bought at the Goodwill store (it's been raining a lot in Tampa!) in case anyone needs it (no one has, but they do appreciate it).


^^^
You mean that you don't lend a cell phone to out of town travelers so that they can eliminate roaming fees? 
What a piker. 
I always put doilies on the arm rests for the pax that I pick up at the senior citizen condo complexes.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> My guess is that it's a generic form email.


I agree, I got the same deal, but it was the rider asking uber for help splitting the fare.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

i have a 3.81 and give nothing to the passengers except my professionalism and politeness. i don't know how you stay in the profit if you are giving them a convenient store. I think that it is great you do so, but if we all just were pleasant with the pax that should be more then enough. Just my opinion.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Now that it is hot as hell in NJ i might go out and invest in those small bottles of Poland spring. I do however believe that the rating system in BS and a 4 and up should be considered good. I do not like to complain about uber though because no one makes me drive for them.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm just imaging the scenario:

*Uber: *How was your ride?

*Passenger: *It was the best! I was in an XL at X prices, was offered water and candy AND charged my phone. The driver was courteous and attentive, put on my favorite radio station, followed the GPS route and got me to my destination quickly and safely. I rated him five-stars and even tipped him. _However, it would have been so much better if the driver would have asked me my name when I came out of my house and got in his car.
_
Pshaw!


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> I'm just imaging the scenario:
> 
> *Uber: *How was your ride?
> 
> ...


I agree. I think most pax are forgetting that they used to pay double the prices to sit in a smelly dirty cab with a driver that could give a crap less about them while on the phone the whole time.... Most pax should be worried how we rate them, not them rating us.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> 94 five-star ratings out of 97 rated rides in the past 2 weeks (59 out of 59 the past week) yet I get this little tip in my weekly summary, saying MY RIDERS feel like I need to confirm their names. Bullshit!


It's all generic bullshit.

You can call me rom wherever you are in Southern California and I can get you where you want to go, but Uber send me miscellaneous crap like:


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

robertc21 said:


> Now that it is hot as hell in NJ i might go out and invest in those small bottles of Poland spring. I do however believe that the rating system in BS and a 4 and up should be considered good. I do not like to complain about uber though because no one makes me drive for them.


^^^
How long have you been driving? 
If you're really new, then you already knew about the shit mileage, but if, like a lot of other people on here, you signed up when the rates were something like $1.50/mi and now it's .99¢ then you'd be griping too.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

We all get those GPS feedbacks because I'm pretty sure some the passengers are putting the blame on you for not being able to either find or drop them off in the proper location. Don't take it personally. Some passengers are impossible to please.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> How long have you been driving?
> If you're really new, then you already knew about the shit mileage, but if, like a lot of other people on here, you signed up when the rates were something like $1.50/mi and now it's .99¢ then you'd be griping too.


I stated about 2 months ago. my rate is $1.10/mi and 20% . I have seen ppl posting that they got cut down to .90/mi I find that impossible to make money and would quit if i got a cut lower then where i am at now.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I carry tampons drenched in Vodka in the cup holder for bad attitude PAX with a sign that says "shove up anal cavity"... My rating is 4.76. Maybe some prefer tequila?


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> I get this little tip in my weekly summary, saying MY RIDERS feel like I need to confirm their names. Bullshit!


 Wow, I can't believe my eyes - that's more or less what I was asking Uber to introduce - suggestions FROM PAX on how to improve ratings. Because how otherwise would I figure out what was that PAX didn't like?

I wish we had that in Toronto, but we don't. As well as we don't have an option to choose Google Maps or Waze for navigation.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I doubt they sent that to just him


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

candy water aux cord chargers free umbrella, not sure how they would use it and return in, . wow no wonder we get some 4's Pax is spoiled. 

i give no water, im jewish with the AC. no candy, no chargers , i do have an aux cord but only if they ask. i keep a 8.1 im fine with that no extra money for a 4.95 , only lose money providing freebies.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, giving away umbrellas and candy is definitely overkill. I see no problems with water though, as its cost is miniscule. I find it enough to spend 2$ per 2-3 weeks worth of water supplies, considering I and my family drink at least half of it. That's nothing. Providing AUX doesn't cost you a dime, as well as chargers, so no issue with it either.



Emp9 said:


> im jewish with the AC.


 So you prefer to be uncomfortable just for the sake that your pax are uncomfortable? May be I misunderstood, but please explain. Thanks.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

biozon said:


> Yeah, giving away umbrellas and candy is definitely overkill. I see no problems with water though, as its cost is miniscule. I find it enough to spend 2$ per 2-3 weeks worth of water supplies. That's nothing. Providing AUX doesn't cost you a dime, as well as chargers, so no issue with it either.
> 
> So you prefer to be uncomfortable just for the sake that your pax are uncomfortable? May be I misunderstood, but please explain. Thanks.


 lol, no i mean i set it for my comfort but i dont put the ac on all the time if its 75 im ok with it but pax may be hot. f they say of its hot i act like im adjusting it for them but not really


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh, ok, I get it now. Makes sense. I have a separate two way climate control at second row, so I let pax adjust it if they want, as I don't care.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another newb who thinks hes hot shit since sliced bread.

Get back to us after a 1k rides as you drive 50h/week.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> 94 five-star ratings out of 97 rated rides in the past 2 weeks (59 out of 59 the past week) yet I get this little tip in my weekly summary, saying MY RIDERS feel like I need to confirm their names. Bullshit!


I am getting same emails for averaging 4.97 out of 128 rides in the last 30 days. They want me to improve. I don't offer anything other the charging cable and occasional gum. It will be more meaningful if the email ignored the rating and focused on rankings though. I want to know how do I stack in my market relative to other drivers. Am I in the top 3% or 33%? Thus ranking is more valuable, if presented to me, than my rating.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> _My_ attitude? Lol. I guess you didn't read the post at all. You can't get better than 5-star. My gripe is Uber expects me to _improve_. Dummass. You are now being ignored.


Uber is funny.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

robertc21 said:


> i have a 3.81 and give nothing to the passengers except my professionalism and politeness. i don't know how you stay in the profit if you are giving them a convenient store. I think that it is great you do so, but if we all just were pleasant with the pax that should be more then enough. Just my opinion.


EXACTLY! The rating system is really a mess. Too many people don't have common sense or don't pay attention to what they're doing. A better rating system would be, "satisfied or not satisfied" with a comment box. Too many "not's" could prompt Uber to see if there're a common theme in the comments and alert the driver. Kinda like what they do when they ask you about email responses from their reps. Too much work for Uber, I guess.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

robertc21 said:


> i have a 3.81 and give nothing to the passengers except my professionalism and politeness. i don't know how you stay in the profit if you are giving them a convenient store. I think that it is great you do so, but if we all just were pleasant with the pax that should be more then enough. Just my opinion.


Don't they cut off drivers at 4.6, how come you are still driving with 3.81 I just wonder


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

alln said:


> Don't they cut off drivers at 4.6, how come you are still driving with 3.81 I just wonder


Sorry. Typo. I meant 4.81. Well now it's a 4.79


----------



## B Thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

I never keep water in my car, just cold A/C and great conversation always works for me. They don't get water in a regular cab so they won't get it with me I
have never got anything but 5 stars. People care about great driving and a nice new clean car not water and candy.


----------

